# Navigation sous iOs



## alargeau (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je m'étonne tout d'abord de ne rien trouver sur les apps de navigation pour iOs sur les forums.
Je compte prendre une application de navigation, mais le choix est vraiment trop compliqué. Les tests sont peu nombreux, et datent souvent. Je souhaite prendre une application complète, quitte à y mettre le prix. Mais voilà, entre l'info trafic, le prix des apps, les mises à jour cartographiques (payantes ou non), etc etc, je reste vraiment dans le flou. Sans compter qu'il n'est pas possible de tester les apps, et que je n'ai pas envie de mettre 60 dans une app dont je ne serais pas sûr.

Voici les applications que j'ai pu voir çà et là, et qui me paraissent les plus "sérieuses" (je connais déjà d'autres apps du genre Waze, mais ça ne correspond pas à ce que je recherche) :
- Navigon
- Tomtom
- CoPilot
- Sygic

Serait-il possible d'avoir les avis des utilisateurs pour savoir les points positifs et négatifs de chaque app ? Si certains ont pu comparer les apps, ce serait aussi sympa de m'éclairer. Est-ce que l'info trafic marche bien sur Paris, etc ?

Merci d'avance pour votre précieuse aide !


----------



## Larme (16 Août 2012)

Celui-ci date d'un an, trop vieux ?


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Août 2012)

et en complément un récap des sujets touchant au GPS et les logiciels sur iphone par "iphon.fr"
http://www.iphon.fr/tag/GPS iPhone
Maintenant, il est vrai que rien de très récent est disponible; mais d'un autre coté depuis le test proposé par Larme il n'y a eu que de très légères améliorations, rien de vraiment transcendant.


----------

